# sänger anaconda quick pod



## JanS (10. Juni 2005)

fischt das o.g. zufälliger weise jemand und wie sind die erfahrungen mit diesem pod ? oder hat wer nen quantum  ? dann wäre ich auch an meinungen bzw. an berichten interesiert.

gruß
jan


----------



## JanS (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: sänger anaconda quick pod*

nochma nachhack..


----------



## Drillmaschine (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: sänger anaconda quick pod*

Hallo,

von Ulli Dulli gibts bei ebay ein ähnliches Rod Pod. 

Bin ebenfalls am überlegen, ob ich das Ulli-Dulli Teil oder das Anaconda Pod nehmen soll. Das von Ulli-Dulli kostet 69,95 €. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56728&item=7163163651

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Rod-Pods??

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## robertb (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: sänger anaconda quick pod*

Da gibts nen Thread zum Ulli-Dulli-Rod-Pod im AB. Aali-Barba müsste näheres darüber wissen.


----------



## JanS (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: sänger anaconda quick pod*

hmm ich hab mir nu das sänger bestellt ist gerade runter gesetzt .... naja und für den preis ist das scho ok denk ich .... naja wenns da ist und dann noch stabil steht dann bin ich zufrieden ... preislich ist das genau meine lage  ... mehr geht im mom leider ned ... naja schaun wa mal


----------



## TouchTone (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: sänger anaconda quick pod*

Hallo zusammen der Sänger Quick pod ist ziemlich instabil auch die Schraubverbindungen beim verlänger sind ein Witz also ich würde abraten 

gruß Touchtone


----------



## JanS (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: sänger anaconda quick pod*

ich schaus mir einfach mal an ... wenns mir reicht isses ok wenn nicht gehts halt zurück ... schaun wa mal ... bericht folgt!


----------



## robertb (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: sänger anaconda quick pod*

Soll ja fast baugleich mit dem Ultimate Triangel sein. Und meine einschlägigen Erfahrungen mit Ultimate Pods waren nicht so prickelnd


----------



## JanS (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: sänger anaconda quick pod*

hmm habe das pod heute bekommen ...

erster eindruck:

Gut verarbeitet alles edelstahl bzw. alu ... nur die imbusschreuben werde ich noch ggn alu teile austauschen. Standfest sobald die vorderen beine nur ein wenig (min. 5cm) mehr ausgefahren sind als das hintere ... ich denke das ist vom preis leistungs verhältniss ok aber das pod von ulli dulli (ebay) dürfte auch ned besser bzw. schlechter sein

gruß
jan


----------



## Carpfighter (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: sänger anaconda quick pod*

Kauf das bitte net!!!!
Ziemlich waklich ; rostet, Schrauben ein Kraffel , Buzzerbars a vull Schaß!!!!!
Kauf des ähnliche von Quantum Steht top Super Teile Tolle Buzzerbars zwar ein wenig teurer aber es zahlt sich aus !
Und sonst Fox Horizon!!

carpfighter


----------



## pc-rookie (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: sänger anaconda quick pod*

Weiß gar net was ihr alle habt - ich fisch' auch mit dem Anaconda (Sorry, ich leg' natürlich nur meine Ruten drauf ab...:q ), und bin sehr zufrieden. Das Ding ist Alu und kein Edelstahl, aber dafür ist's ja auch recht leicht. Solange man es mit nem Expander abspannt, steht das Teil bombenfest. Und für das Geld...

Gruß,
PC-R


----------



## Funkateer (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: sänger anaconda quick pod*

also, ich hab das Teil von Sänger auch...und bin voll zufrieden. An den Haken noch ein Eimer Wasser dran und das Ding steht wie ne Eins....War jetzt ca. 50 Mal mit am Wasser und alles funktioniert noch einwand frei......

Aber mal wieder typisch.....früher haben sich viele dazu bekannt so ein Teil zu besitzen....dann wurde hier von einigen geschrieben, daß es Mist ist (ist ja viel zu billig...).....und auf einmal hat es keiner mehr....))))


Ich bin damit zufrieden.

Funkateer


----------



## carpstaffelsta (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: sänger anaconda quick pod*

ich werd es mir auch kaufen

oder kennt ihr noch ein besser ??


----------



## Nico HB (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: sänger anaconda quick pod*

Ich habe das Sänger Anaconda Travel Rod Pod, ist so ziemlich das gleiche, hab es mir bei Nordfishing77.at bestellt.Und bin damit super zufrieden, schön eicht und alles funktioiert Kinderleicht.
Preis 69,77euro


----------



## grumic81 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: sänger anaconda quick pod*

Hallo,

also ich bin von Pod´s aller Anaconda und Ulli-Dulli geheilt.
Die Teile stehen durchwegs instabil, die Schraubverbindungen rosten und die Buzzer-Bars sind totaler Schrott.

Geeignet meiner Meinung nach nur für den Schönwetterangler der fürs Karpfenfischen eine schöne Optik wünscht. 

Ich komme in 99,9 % aller Situationen mit Banksticks klar.
Sie stehen wesentlich stabiler und sind variabel einsetzbar.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Carras (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: sänger anaconda quick pod*

Hey,

ich habe das Pod auch seit 3 oder 4 Jahren im Einsatz.
Klar,…. ist es nicht mit nem Dreibein von Fishcon oder Amiaud zu vergleichen. Die sind qualitativ schon wesentlich besser, aber auch gleich, vier mal so teuer.

Das Pod ist meines erachten Nach Baugleich mit dem JRC Dreibein oder dem DAM Dreibein.

Das Quick Pod tut aber das was es tun soll. Zumindest wenn man Angelstellen hat, die keine Extremen Bedingungen haben. Am Steg, am flacheren Ufer usw., ist das Pod auf jeden Fall tauglich. Da passt das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis.

Der Aufbau geht recht schnell und einfach. Da brauchen andere, z.B: mit nem Grand Snyper, schon etwas länger bis es auf- oder abgebaut ist.

Für den Einsteiger oder für Leute die für solch ein Teil, keine Umsummen ausgeben wollen, sowie für Leute die keine 150 Nächte am Wasser sind und auch keine Extrembedingungen haben,…reicht das Pod aus jeden Fall aus.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## carpstaffelsta (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: sänger anaconda quick pod*

danke an alle 

naja wen ich angel geh dan richtig also schon ma bis zu einer woche


----------



## Doergerking (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: sänger anaconda quick pod*

Hallo,

mein Quick Pod ist heute gekommen und ich muss sagen dass ich die Meinung mancher hier nicht teilen kann.

Das Teil macht einen soliden Eindruck, steht mit seinen 4 Kg sicher und ist (ohne Bissanzeiger/Rutenauflagen) in sage und schreibe 1,5 Min (mit auspacken) aufgebaut!

Was ich gemacht habe ist das ich die Schrauben mit WD40 etwas geölt habe welche die Buzzerbars festklemmen, nun kann ich sie mit dem kleinen Finger drehen.
Sollte etwas anfangen zu rosten, was einige hier angeben so werde ich das komplette Teil mal mit Sprühöl abwischen.

Ich denke für die 89€ die ich für das Teil bezahlt habe bekommt man ein super Pod mit Tasche, vielleicht kein Profi-Karpfen Pod aber ein günstiges welches sich schnell aufbauen lässt, sicher steht und flexibel einsetzen lässt!

Für den Kanal/Baggersee/Forellensee ist es in meinen Augen das ideale Pod!

MfG#6


----------



## lorenz1980 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: sänger anaconda quick pod*

Sagt mal, hab mir das gerade bestellt und wundere mich ein wenig. kann man den oberen Teil nicht drehen oder einfach nur mit viel Kraftaufwand...

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das QuickPod behalten soll oder auf ein Metallic Poc (http://www.balzer.de/products.php?pid=2058&cid=5) umsteigen soll :-/

QuickPod: mit 4kg leichter, gut gepolsterte Tasche, Ablagen für bis zu 5 Ruten; jedoch bin ich kritisch bei den Drehverschluss-Banksticks und ich bin nicht sicher, ob man den "Kopf" drehen kann...

Metallic Pod: 60€ teurer, dafür als Rod-, High- und Tri-Pod nutzbar - aber auch 0,5kg schwerer..


----------



## blackcarp (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: sänger anaconda quick pod*

Hello,
also da ich ja kein freund von dreibeinen bin und schon garnicht von Anaconda pods......
also die sind wirklich nicht das ware. Zwar für den preis ok aber
ich würde doch ein wenig drauflegen und ein wenig qualität kaufen.
und wenn man seinem pod wirklich mal das abverlangt was es können soll dann steht anaconda wirklich nicht gerade dafür.
klar wenn ich nur auf teichen angle und immer alles schön wiese ist und ich nicht im wasser aufbauen muss oder auf unwegsamen geände etc..... dann tuts auch ein anaconda pod#6


----------

